
Ask HN : What side project are you working on? - sideproject
Time flies! It&#x27;s that time of the month again for HN&#x27;ers to share what they are working on. We&#x27;ve had some awesome projects shared in the previous threads.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9891487
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9696274
======
paulus_magnus
A crossover between Google docs with OneNote:

\- vector graphics/drawings created by freehand / writing [http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934](http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934)

\- handles more complex drawings: (give it time to load) [http://write-
live.com/d/7fce10bb-bc39-43d4-a7f1-6bd0d60b9550](http://write-
live.com/d/7fce10bb-bc39-43d4-a7f1-6bd0d60b9550) [http://write-
live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e](http://write-
live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e)

\- unlimited* levels of zoom [http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=34...](http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=3483c3de-b329-4af1-97d7-2d7f27d96ad1)

\- Drawings are stored in the cloud, and can be accessed by multiple devices
simultaneously: co-drawing, draw on a tablet, view on tablet / web
[http://write-live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab](http://write-
live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab)

~~~
sjs382
Looks great! Installed it and will check it out later!

------
noxToken
Cross platform, open-source app for parenting. Initial plans are mostly for
logging events: sleep tracking (manual entry), eating times, audio playback
(for ambient noise and shushing), and diaper changes. No ads, no centralized
servers, no trackers, no cruft. Parents will be able to import/export their
data to sync between devices.

Admittedly, I have not done a ton of research into the different apps on the
market, but there are a lot of crappy apps. From what I have seen though,
there are plenty with annoying advertisements, absurd permission requests,
steep prices for little functionality, and apps with an agenda. There is an
app that plays a sound file on loop for 30 minutes and prompts you to purchase
for indefinite looping for $3.99. There is literally no other functionality,
and they want $3.99. Devs gotta eat, but that's ridiculous.

------
napoleond
Two things:

1\. A better wiki, especially for personal use or for small teams. I find
wikis are really difficult to keep organized over time, so I'm making it
"self-organize" using a few simple heuristics to define structure and
relevance.

2\. A podcast in which I interview local business leaders. I don't live in a
big city, and the tech scene here is not very mature, but there is a lot to
learn from brick-and-mortar folks and this is a neat way for me to meet them.

If anyone is curious about either, please don't hesitate to contact me! (Email
in profile.)

------
getdavidhiggins
Working on this at the moment:
[http://pimpanalytics.ga/](http://pimpanalytics.ga/) Make your Google
Analytics stand out with Pimp Analytics. Put any 7 letter isogram in the input
boxes below and create your own custom GA snippet. From Wikipedia's article on
isograms: "An isogram (also known as a 'nonpattern word') is a logological
term for a word or phrase without a repeating letter". Enter non-repeating
alphabet [a-z] letters. Note: uppercase letters will be automatically
transformed to lowercase. Note: Entering numbers will break your code as per
the JS syntax. Inspired by this blogpost:

[http://blog.higg.im/2015/03/17/tinkering-with-the-google-
ana...](http://blog.higg.im/2015/03/17/tinkering-with-the-google-analytics-js-
snippet-a-lesson-in-isograms/)

I even dogfood the service in the source code:

    
    
    	 (function (m,a,c,k,i,n,g) {
         m['GoogleAnalyticsObject'] = i;
         m[i] = m[i] || function () {
             (m[i].q = m[i].q || []).push(arguments)
         }, m[i].l = 1 * new Date();
         n = a.createElement(c),
         g = a.getElementsByTagName(c)[0];
         n.async = 1;
         n.src = k;
         g.parentNode.insertBefore(n, g)
         })(window, document, 'script', '//www.google-analytics.com/analytics.js', 'ga');
         ga('create', 'UA-66070213-3', 'auto');
         ga('send', 'pageview');
    

Check it: [http://pimpanalytics.ga/](http://pimpanalytics.ga/)

------
DanHulton
I'm working on a receipt-saving service for small businesses/freelancers:
[https://receiptron.com/](https://receiptron.com/)

The goal is to make it the easiest way to save receipts. No app to install, no
complicated expense report forms to fill out, just take a picture of the
receipt with your phone camera, email it to our specially-trained robots, and
it gets saved and sorted for you for later.

~~~
RussianCow
This is absolutely brilliant! I might sign up just for my own personal use.
That said, when I was a contractor, I would've paid double that for a service
like this--if this works as well as it claims, the amount of time saved during
tax season would more than justify $100 a year.

Edit: Never mind, I thought this worked using OCR. It's still a cool service,
but I wrote this comment under that assumption, so unfortunately I'm a little
less excited about it.

~~~
DanHulton
It's still early days. Do me a favour? Let me know: if it worked via OCR, what
important information would you want it to pull out? And if I do get that in
there, would you want me to let you know?

~~~
RussianCow
Yeah, that's totally fair, I just got overly excited.

Even just the total would be awesome. I don't mind entering metadata manually,
and looking through a picture of the receipt for each line item if I need to
do that, but I've love it to automatically capture the total so I can see
those at a glance without manually inputting them. Maybe the date, too, but
that's less important if I can just take the photo as soon as I get the
receipt. (Getting the vendor would be doubly awesome, but I know that would be
nearly impossible, so I wouldn't ever expect that.)

I wrote a web app to do this for myself when I was contracting, but I had to
manually enter the vendor, total amount, and date for each receipt, which got
really tedious. (The process wasn't fast enough that I would do it on the
move, so I saved up receipts and did them in batches, which took a lot of
time.) I'd love to just be able to take a picture and enter some metadata
(probably just vendor and category) and have at least the total be pulled from
the receipt, and the date either pulled or defaulted to today's date.

Yes, please let me know if you ever implement OCR! And feel free to contact me
directly in general. My email is sasha1rus@gmail.com. In the meantime, I'm
going to give this a try as-is. Thank you!

------
mindcrime
A suite[1] of open source tools for organizational knowledge sharing /
collaboration / communication that includes:

1\. Quoddy[2] - An Enterprise Social Network that uses Semantic Web technology
to automatically detect entities in content, and enhance the content and show
related content. And much, much more. It's an ESN that is really meant to
integrate with other enterprise applications and business events, as opposed
to being a simple "facebook clone" dropped inside an organization. We just
added OpenMeetings integration so you get audio/video chat and whiteboarding
as well.

2\. Neddick[3] - Think "Reddit for the Enterprise", but with a lot of features
that aren't in Reddit.

3\. Some other stuff, but those two are where the bulk of the focus is right
now. :-)

[1]: [http://fogbeam.github.io/Fogcutter](http://fogbeam.github.io/Fogcutter)

[2]: [http://fogbeam.github.io/Quoddy](http://fogbeam.github.io/Quoddy)

[3]: [http://fogbeam.github.io/Neddick](http://fogbeam.github.io/Neddick)

------
Chos89
I'm starting a web app that would function as a private space. Something like
a combination of the facebook wall where you can post stuff that you want to
remember, a journal, notes, to-do's, calorie counter plus some more stuff. It
will be modular so you can add the stuff that you want to use and remove those
that you don't use.

------
PublicEnemy111
I was pretty far into building a platform for investors to buy portfolio
insurance, then I read about Vest this
morning([http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/hardware-demo-
day/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/hardware-demo-day/)). It sucks to see
I'm not the first, but their website reveals the idea still has a long way to
go before normal investors adopt it. Most investors don't feel qualified to
pick stocks for their own portfolio, so how will they know what type of
insurance they need? What happens when this idea scales and option prices
become far more expensive as a result? Option liquidity(or lack thereof) is
the reason portfolio insurance in the 80's turned to futures for protection.
It's a good idea, but I suspect it will take a few iterations :)

------
kelukelugames
I do a few.

Tech related:

[http://www.freecodecamp.com/](http://www.freecodecamp.com/) Because I never
felt that comfortable with web development. The interface is super easy to use
and I can't wait to start helping non-profits.

Non tech related: Write. I write and I write and I write. I have so much to
say and I want to say it in the best way possible.

Also draw. I don't draw as much as I should because I am so bad at it. But
sometimes things with terrible art can still take off so it keeps me going.
example:
[https://twitter.com/KeLuKeLuGames/status/553404094958694400/...](https://twitter.com/KeLuKeLuGames/status/553404094958694400/photo/1)

~~~
smt88
I love your idea for Free Code Camp. I love it so much that I did the same
thing a few years ago.

Unfortunately, after approaching and talking to dozens of nonprofits, we gave
up. The Boards of NPOs tend to be highly egotistical, highly possessive
morons. I can't tell you how many times we weren't allowed to fix an awful
website because it had been a Board member's pet project done by one of their
friends or relatives. Or, in many cases, the Managing Director just wouldn't
give up control.

I hope you have better luck. I've now worked with two industries I'll never
work with again -- restaurants and nonprofits.

~~~
kelukelugames
Wait, did you do freecodecamp.com or a similar idea on your own? The camp sets
me up with the nonprofits.

[http://www.freecodecamp.com/nonprofits/directory](http://www.freecodecamp.com/nonprofits/directory)

~~~
smt88
Similar idea on my own. My understand was that you started Free Code Camp.

When we actually did projects, they would accept the work, semi-cooperate, and
then bury the finished product because the Board wouldn't approve it.

Even if we didn't have someone hovering over the project, trying to
micromanage it, we always ended up with a committee-based feedback system. No
matter what we did, _someone_ would hate _some_ part of it and demand it be
changed.

------
getdavidhiggins
I am using this site Hamburger Menu as a sort of browser 'acid test' and
trying to get it displaying correctly on as many devices as I can. It turned
out to be hard getting this to display in different browsers. I tried using a
polyfill for the emoji like Twemoji and Emojify, but they break under
different conditions. The site is more or less a browser acid test right now
and a learning experience if anything. I will be importing what I learned
about this site into future projects for sure. It originally started out as a
bit of fun, but mushroomed a bit as more time was allocated to it.
[https://www.hamburgermenu.xyz/](https://www.hamburgermenu.xyz/)

------
krapp
Still working on the same uninteresting projects.

Working on making Space Invaders in C++/SDL. Since the last thread i've added
vector motion (with terrible "physics"), sound, gotten enemy fire to work and
a basic game state running. Currently i'm working on string rendering and UI
so I can have buttons, then the first game state transitions (title screen to
play screen.)

Also, a threaded forum which is turning out to be an anonymous Hacker News
clone in PHP: [https://imgur.com/Yojr7Dv](https://imgur.com/Yojr7Dv) (I'm not
actually calling it Slacker News though, I just thought it was funny.)

------
ftfish
[http://www.botwiki.org](http://www.botwiki.org) \-- an open-source collection
of tutorials, articles, datasets and other resources for creating
useful/interesting/artistic online bots.

------
cjwebb
Meal Planning Recommendations - suggests what you should eat this week.

The second stage will be to pre-order the food from a Supermarket API, so all
the food will already be in your house.

If I can figure out how to make an app that actually cooks my food, I'm done
:)

------
agnivade
I have recently built an app which exposes a web interface through which you
can add youtube songs. And the app will play them from the queue.

The context is that we have a big hall room and we wanted to play songs from
anywhere in the house without being connected to the speaker. Of course, we
decided against buying a bluetooth speaker and create something of our own !

Check out the source here
-[https://github.com/agnivade/youremote](https://github.com/agnivade/youremote).
Its built with React + material design UI + golang.

------
mxjxn
A democratically run publication with no central ownership, built on Ethereum.

Members can propose an album, article or gallery based on a theme/description.
Anyone can fund that proposed release, and should if they like the idea and
want to see people participate. Any member can submit content to a proposed
release. Members can vote on which submissions are the best. Once a deadline
is reached, the highest voted content is published. All funds are distributed
to the winning content creators. Ownership tokens are created and distributed
to all participants.

------
dglass
I've been working on a news aggregator since last year that pulls news
articles and photos from major news sources, determines which stories are
related, and sorts them in a timeline fashion. That allows you to go back and
see what the top news stories were on any day in the past, or even month in
the past.

[http://tracket.com](http://tracket.com)

[http://tracket.com/2015/01](http://tracket.com/2015/01) (Top stories in
January 2015)

------
vldr
A SaaS to make sending (transactional) emails from your (web)app easier. It
handles wysiwyg editing, styling, testing across clients, online viewing,
attachments, translations and much more for you.

No need to do this in code anymore :)

I just put the landing page online (still needs a bit of work):
[https://attraction.email](https://attraction.email)

I actually have too much functionality planned - so much is possible once you
have a dedicated app for this stuff, I need to scope it down for version 1.

~~~
mukesh2687
intro-bg.png is 12.8 Mb. killing the browser and taking time to load.

~~~
vldr
Oops, thanks for pointing that out. Should be fixed in a minute.

------
zewaldo
[http://www.Tinykernel.com](http://www.Tinykernel.com) a platform that
connects (new) programmers together to work on toy projects. The reason I am
working on this is because I see post like "I want to build something, but
don't know where to start" all the time. Currently, I am still trying to
pinpoint the core features of the site so any feedback is welcome. I am
probably going to release something within 3 weeks.

~~~
senjindarashiva
Looks interesting, and I'll definitely keep an eye on it. However as feedback
I prefer it if webpages (especially aimed at devs) work at least to some
degree without JavaScript , currently I get a blank page until I enable
JavaScript.

How do you plan on solving the "showing of your work" part, linking to github
or some more generic solution not depending on a specific service?

------
awwstn
A few months ago I launched an email newsletter that features one fantastic
piece of journalism each day:
[http://readthisthing.com/](http://readthisthing.com/)

I just launched it for fun, and have had fun working on it. The list has grown
to more than 5000 subscribers, which is pretty cool.

Not totally sure what I plan to do with it, but I really enjoy working on it
and have found lots of people who like it, so that's good enough for now. :)

~~~
webgurl83
I'd love to subscribe but I'm using a screen reader so can't get past your
captcha!

------
teebot
Working on Recurvoice, a recurring invoicing system for freelancers:
[https://www.recurvoice.com](https://www.recurvoice.com)

------
vukmir
SixBets Predictor - [https://sixbets.co.uk](https://sixbets.co.uk)

Trying to make a profitable predictor for the English Premier league.
Currently, the predictor is profitable on the whole season, but not on the
weekly basis.

I've train it on data from the 1992/1993 to 2011/2012 season, and tested it on
the 2012/2013, 2013/2014, and 2014/2015 season. In tests, it shows
profitability from 4.12 to 8.40%.

------
PopeOfNope
I'm working on the inverse of Yelp, appropriately called Pley. Instead of a
public service where users rate local companies, it's a private service where
local companies rate their users. The only ones who would be allowed access
are the owners and workers of service oriented companies.

It's meant to be a joke and to have something of mine I can actually throw up
on github, but I plan on making it actually work anyway, just out of
curiosity.

~~~
hanniabu
I thought of a similar idea, which you can feel free to take if you want to
make the pivot. I thought a rating system for employees would be great. If an
interviewer or agency or previous job has had a great or had experience with
an employee, they can leave a rating for future employers whom may be
interested in the same employee. Very similar to Amazons system. After all, we
are all products to them. It can be linked to LinkedIn as well.

------
haddadda
I'm making a bent wood bike basket with integrated elastic straps
[http://bentbasket.com](http://bentbasket.com)

~~~
kdevrou
I was thinking about getting a new bike, this might be the first accessory
that I buy for it. I like the simplistic yet versatile design. Something that
I can actually use and looks nice.

------
anonx
Toolkit for high-productivity web-development in Go language [1]. Inspired by
the concepts of Revel Framework but is implemented in a form of small
independent utilities (and relies on `go generate`). Key aspects: No runtime
reflection, type safety, compatibility with the standard library, 100%
customizability.

[1]: [https://github.com/anonx/sunplate](https://github.com/anonx/sunplate)

------
romansanchez
If you've ever used elasticsearch and needed monitoring and alerting for your
cluster without the overhead of running tools in the cluster itself, you'll
realize there's not many options. So came up with the idea to separate
monitoring and alerting for elasticsearch clusters to create Pulse. Close to
launch. [https://www.espulse.com/](https://www.espulse.com/)

------
noahtovares
I've been working on an app for reading email newsletters -
[http://mlist.io/](http://mlist.io/). When you sign up you choose a username
that you use as an email address (username@mlist.io) when subscribing to
newsletters.

Part of the project is creating is also list of high quality newsletters
across a wide range of topics. Feel free to provide any newsletter
suggestions!

~~~
awwstn
I love Mlist! Keep up the great work.

~~~
noahtovares
Thanks awwstn! :) you too!

------
wernull
I've been building a program that plays Yahoo! Fantasy sports.
[http://fantasybots.com](http://fantasybots.com). It updates your roster every
morning in case you forget or have too many teams to keep track of. Also great
when you only care about the draft party and don't want the grind of actually
coaching. Currently looking for beta testers!

~~~
nicholas73
Coincidentally, I have been roped into an office fantasy sports pool that
starts next week, which I have no time to manage. I would love to be your beta
tester!

Can it manage the draft and trades as well?

~~~
wernull
Yahoo's draft tools and auto-drafting is really great so I haven't messed with
that. I'm working on trade stuff but it's not ready for beta testing yet.

------
mashhoodr
Working on a Chrome app for Asana, just so my tasks are accessible with a
global keyboard shortcut, and I can see them all the time (and access them
offline as well).

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/asana-task-
viewer/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/asana-task-
viewer/aoglcoelnbfanjaejfdhfffojngfibjg)

------
citizens
Hipment: Streamlined shipping for Big Cartel
([http://hipment.com](http://hipment.com))

SERP Scan: SEO Rank tracker. Trying to get Heroku alpha users.
([https://serpscan.com](https://serpscan.com))

Eddie Pendergrass: Record label.
([http://eddiependergrass.com](http://eddiependergrass.com))

------
TACIXAT
Socialite - For keeping track of contacts:
[https://socialite.ooo/](https://socialite.ooo/)

The idea is that for each contact you can connect them to events and connect
those events to locations. This way you can pivot off any piece of information
about an acquaintance (where you met, when you met, etc.) to recall the
details you know about them.

------
gkelly
A twitter bot for HN, but stories are delayed for 24 hours and then must meet
a score threshold. I use it to catch up on news after a few days away from the
internet. Bot is hosted on Google within the free quota! I plan to post the
source to github eventually...

[https://twitter.com/icymihn](https://twitter.com/icymihn)

~~~
charlieegan3
You might find this interesting too: [https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-
hacker-news](https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-hacker-news). I wrote
[http://serializer.io/](http://serializer.io/) specifically for this purpose.
I have 10 as a points limit.

------
the-dude
I am working on my espresso PID controller (
[https://mecoffee.nl](https://mecoffee.nl) ), which is actually a Bluetooth
Arduino-like for the 120V/240V, 1-2kW realm.

To pay the bills I play barista once in while ( [http://caffe-
mobile.nl](http://caffe-mobile.nl) )

------
tzehren
Working on a camera app for iOS that allows you to easily switch between
manual and automatic control of exposure, focus, shutter speed, and ISO:

[http://kickstandapps.com/prime/](http://kickstandapps.com/prime/)

I'm looking for beta testers, so if you're interested, sign up on the website.

------
senjindarashiva
I'm working on a exchange rate tracker, currently for Swedes working in
Norway. Basically the idea is to setup alerts on favorable rates and deliver
them via mail.

[https://svenskpeng.nu/](https://svenskpeng.nu/) (in Swedish) if it catches on
I'll extend it to other currencies.

~~~
edwastone
What is your data source? Does the exchange rate vary a lot across the
sources?

~~~
senjindarashiva
Currently I am using
[http://www.ecb.europa.eu/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/index...](http://www.ecb.europa.eu/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/index.en.html)

And there is some degree of variation between different sources, for example
this is the NOKSEK exchange rate from yahoo.

[http://query.yahooapis.com/v1/public/yql?q=select%20*%20from...](http://query.yahooapis.com/v1/public/yql?q=select%20*%20from%20yahoo.finance.xchange%20where%20pair%20in%20%28%22NOKSEK%22%29&env=store://datatables.org/alltableswithkeys)

And since the variations between sources is limited I believe that getting a
rough idea of the rate (which differs from bank to bank as well) Is beneficial
especially in currencies like NOKSEK where the difference can vary between
0-10%

------
calebm
Hypervault ([https://hypervault.github.io/](https://hypervault.github.io/)) -
a complete file encrytion web app contained in a single HTML file (so it runs
totally client-side). It outputs a "locked vault" \- the encrypted file data
embedded in a copy of itself.

------
manukall
i just started [http://www.projecttalk.io](http://www.projecttalk.io)

it's messageboards for github projects.

mainly because a lot of projects use live chat (gitter, slack), which i think
isn't always the best solution (time zones, discoverability of past
discussions, ...).

------
tsyd
PodcastParty – [https://podcast.party/](https://podcast.party/)

It's a cloud-based podcast aggregator with a focus on discovery and social
aspects (e.g. seeing what your friends are listening to, commenting on podcast
episodes, sharing clips, etc.).

------
quiqueqs
Working on some new features for a trivia game I released a couple of weeks
ago:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.versuslabs...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.versuslabs.duoquiz)

------
charlieegan3
I've recently updated [http://serializer.io/](http://serializer.io/), a
newsreader project of mine from earlier in the year. Trying to settle on
something new now though - currently thinking threejs and or electron.

------
tomtoise
I'm writing a quick frontend to search the AM leak database. And sticking some
ads on it. /s

~~~
gravypod
I was wondering how long it would take for one of those to crop up. Make sure
you put a few ads for AM on the site for the irony.

------
fla
I'm making virtual complications for smartwatches:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=thewatcher.ch....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=thewatcher.ch.twin_balance_classic)

------
arcameron
Something like Netflix, but for your home

[https://github.com/qq99/muvee](https://github.com/qq99/muvee)

\- rails, open source

\- find & torrent movies and tv shows

\- organize your media and enrich files with art, descriptions, ratings

\- controls your Hue lights to match playback

------
kgen
Interactive tutorials to teach people things like SQL
([http://sqlbolt.com](http://sqlbolt.com)) and Regular Expressions
([http://regexone.com](http://regexone.com))!

------
napolux
I have some iOS apps around and I'm working on some new... Most stupid one:
[https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id928383455](https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id928383455)

------
aswath87
Working on Nuggets ([http://www.nuggetsapp.com/](http://www.nuggetsapp.com/)):
personal knowledge management to record, remember and share everything you
learn. in 200 characters or less

------
rhodysurf
[http://mpiannucci.com/hackwinds](http://mpiannucci.com/hackwinds)

Small live surf condition application specifically for Rhode Island. Made/work
on both iOS and Android versions in my free time.

------
ghinda
GridLayout, a flexbox-alternative CSS grid with support for older browsers.
Needs a small script for IE support.

[https://github.com/ghinda/gridlayout](https://github.com/ghinda/gridlayout)

------
someotheridiot
[https://rebrickable.com](https://rebrickable.com) \- A LEGO database that
shows you which sets you can build from your existing collection, also
includes thousands of fan-submitted designs.

~~~
jayajay
this is brilliant. are you interested in doing the exact same thing for food
in a refrigerator? I believe the market is larger and the potential impact is
greater. Just to make it clear:

ingredients:recipes::legos:designs

it would be silly to track things inside a refrigerator, but we could track
purchases on receipts, and then calculate the amount over time using some
smart-decay-rate. Cant assume it's gonna be easy to be able to live query the
contents of someone fridge in real time - but can do estimations. Then people
could add their recipes to a central server, and well, you've pretty much
coded everything after that if I get your gist.

email me: jay@pitel.co

~~~
someotheridiot
I have no interest in food, so no :)

------
tjosten
Dropshare

[http://getdropsha.re](http://getdropsha.re)

------
dr_win
An attempt to build structural lisp editor (ClojureScript in this case):
[https://github.com/darwin/plastic](https://github.com/darwin/plastic)

------
lsiebert
I'm building a REST API for project gutenburg book info, using flask. I
haven't picked a backend database, but it's only ~50,000 records, so I don't
know that it will matter hugely.

------
dsacco
I recently started working on a web application that allows you to search
through git commit messages. I plan to turn it into a SaaS once it's more
polished. Maybe $5 a month or so, nothing crazy.

------
kidnoodle
A todo list with dependencies, using webcola
([http://marvl.infotech.monash.edu/webcola/](http://marvl.infotech.monash.edu/webcola/)).

------
jb007
A high performance database-as-a-service platform that provides NoSQL and SQL
access. [http://www.amisalabs.com/](http://www.amisalabs.com/)

~~~
nyc_cyn
JackDB already does this?

~~~
jb007
JackDB from what I see does not store your data. They provide a browser based
tool to connect to your SQL databases. Amisalabs platform on the other hand is
a DBaaS where you can store any kind of data and run any kind of queries.

------
skorecky
[https://stashit.pw/](https://stashit.pw/)

Stash It is a simple bookmarking tool. Find something interesting on the web?
Stash It and come back to it later.

~~~
tolu_olubode
So Pocket? I'm confused?

~~~
skorecky
Kinda, but more features on the way that will separate us more.

------
Linell
I've been messing around with Groomy, a dog grooming salon management
application. It still has a ways to go.

[http://groomy.io/](http://groomy.io/)

------
ecesena
[http://hasgluten.com](http://hasgluten.com) (database of gluten-free
ingredients in 5 languages) and its successor, not released yet.

~~~
kdevrou
I like the idea but my biggest problem isn't ingredients, it's eating out.
Having this available on my phone when looking for a place to eat would be a
real time saver.

~~~
ecesena
You can save it on your home screen and... voilà :) We spent quite some time
making it usable on mobile too.

If you really really want an app, you can get the code
[http://github.com/hasgluten/hasgluten](http://github.com/hasgluten/hasgluten)
and plug it in Cordova/PhoneGap.

------
ortuna
Working on [https://www.birdly.co](https://www.birdly.co) \-- Lets you create
a poster from a twitter account and the avatar.

------
ppymou
Working on providing contextual information to whatever you do online:
[https://cueb.io/](https://cueb.io/)

------
tolu_olubode
Working on a website to connect enthusiastic fans of TV shows, books and music
to each other for fun, exciting conversations. Without all the creeps

------
nubela
I worked on javelinbrowser.com, but it's now lay to waste due to the focus I
have to put into my startup.

Anyone wanna take it over? Send me a mail.

~~~
hanniabu
Looks great! Very elegant design. Probably the thing I liked most was the
reading mode, that was a really good idea.

------
edlebert
[https://signupforms.com](https://signupforms.com) \- event
registration/management

------
dglass
Cohort analysis for your Stripe account -
[https://cohorts.co](https://cohorts.co)

------
guiomie
I'm building a social network for scuba divers, mixed with some stackoverflow
concepts (upvoting posted dive spots).

~~~
sideproject
for building a community type, you can check out
[http://hellobox.co](http://hellobox.co)

------
thecolorblue
Food loss tracking app for personal use. Put in perishable groceries and it
alerts you when things are about to go bad.

------
tulsidas
h4ck1t

[http://www.h4ck1t.com](http://www.h4ck1t.com)

a multiplayer strategy hacking game

------
brentjanderson
Immersive sci-fi teambuilding experience - like Disneyland's star tours but
for hours.

------
jndsn402
Freelance actuarial consulting - email me at the address in my profile if
interested.

------
nyc_cyn
[http://focusr.co](http://focusr.co)

------
drhayes9
Working on a JavaScript Metroidvania using Phaser.

